# New find in Cheshire



## Vladd67 (Sep 2, 2007)

Fraid it's short and to the point
Rare find at leader&rsquo;s fort - Times Online


----------



## Talysia (Sep 2, 2007)

Wow, that flint dagger is absolutely beautiful, and news of another important settlement, too.  Thanks for sharing this, Vladd!


----------



## Rosemary (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks for the news Vladd.  Indeed, it is a fine dagger.  Hopefully there will be more details on this important discovery.  I tried several other Archaeology sites but nothing in those at all just yet.


----------



## Fake Vencar (Sep 3, 2007)

I don't know if its just me, but it looks like a spear-head from my perspective. Still, 'tis a well preserved item


----------

